# Refurbished DTG machines



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello,

Im new to the forums but have been reading here for a few months now. There is a lot of good information so thanks.

I am planning on purchasing a dtg HM1 printer and am contemplating the refurbished machine. it is considerably cheaper and still has the same warranty as a brand new one.

Any thoughts on a refurbished machine?
- do they function just as well as a new machine?
- are they prone to developing problems easier?
- is it the most up to date machine compared to a 
- brand new one (white ink system most specifically)?
- would you recommended the purchase of a refurbished machine or a new machine?

you dont have to answer everything but any kind of insight is helpful and is appreciated.

thanks in advance

- J


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

JRod, Buying a refurbished machine is like buying a used car some are good, but you save money. The DTG printing market is small for now, so I would say they won't stick you with a lemon.
John


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

A refurbished machine is just a new machine that had problems and they say the manufacturer says they fixed it...You are saving a few bucks...but personally I think I would pass....new units are on the horizon...I would bide my time and see what comes out...I would guess some of the new machines might even have better prices....I would start out using only colors and avoid white unit I was comfy with the unit...the white ink is the problem because of makeup cause it to dry quickly so you can to the second pass...


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Depends on the machine. Sometimes refurbished is a used machine that was traded in, and then cleaned up & updated. If it's something like a TJet 3 Plus, then that's the Tjet 3 model that was very problematic, and most likely those are machines that were returned due to problems, and the factory has updated them to hopefully fix the design flaws this model had.
In any event, make sure you have some type of warranty, check out the support of the seller on this forum, and perhaps start out using just CMYK only (no white ink) until your very comfortable with operation & maintenance. I would also check out equipmentzone.com; they sell refurbished TJet machines, and everything I've have seen about them on this forum has always been positive when it comes to support & service.


----------

